# DD $2750 for 300 deliveries



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Anyone else trying to complete this guarantee?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ant bait, is for noobs.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Nope, it's all yours. Go for it.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

That is per delivery better than the $600 guarantee for 75 deliveries in my market. That has to be done between Aug25 and 31.


----------



## Planet Express Driver (Aug 3, 2020)

43 deliveries per day, good luck. 3 per hour is a good metric and that only comes to 36 per day at 12 hrs per day.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Planet Express Driver said:


> 43 deliveries per day, good luck. 3 per hour is a good metric and that only comes to 36 per day at 12 hrs per day.


In my area, it is between 9 and 12 deliveries per day. How did you determine 43 deliveries per day based on my original post?


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

If you could do 10 a day in about 4 hours per day that isn't too bad. It would be nice if it was tiered out in 75 delivery increments though instead of the full 300 or nothing. Reality is though, if you are taking the right deliveries you are going to make that anyway. So it is a moot point.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> View attachment 501578





Uberdriver2710 said:


> Ant bait, is for noobs.


 Seems your reply is a knee-jerk reaction without considering the ramifications of the guarantee.
The $3.25 order with a stacked $2.00 order from the same restaurant for 3.4 miles is now an $18.34 offer.
New tactics and strategies based on day, time of day and region.
You gotta find a new type of hotspot.
You gotta cherry pick in a different manner, (in addition to the usual cherry picking.)
You have to respond in a profitable manner to the gig app's opportunities unless you are clamoring to be a minimum wage employee of the apps.



Illini said:


> Nope, it's all yours. Go for it.


Great. Seems like you do not know how to adapt to changing conditions.
A new hotspot model and a new cherry picking model.
I would


Woohaa said:


> View attachment 501578


Sorry, Do not understand your post.
If you can not figure out how to make those $3 offers with a $2 stack for 3.3 miles into a $19.34 trip then I a laughing at you.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Anyone else trying to complete this guarantee?


Is this the new dasher offer where you have 90 days to complete it?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

It's doodoodash, so they subsidize with rate cuts and stolen tips.

Go figure.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems your reply is a knee-jerk reaction without considering the ramifications of the guarantee.
> The $3.25 order with a stacked $2.00 order from the same restaurant for 3.4 miles is now an $18.34 offer.
> New tactics and strategies based on day, time of day and region.
> You gotta find a new type of hotspot.
> ...


This isn't a new strategy. Actually this is DD's way of giving new drivers an incentive to accept the short rides. They are basically guaranteeing you $9.16 per delivery for your 1st 300 deliveries in the 1st 90 days. Even though I already average 9+ a delivery that's not a bad deal and it almost suggests that you should only accept shorter rides in order to really capitalize on the offer and save the miles on your car. They offered me a 1750 guarantee to do 250 rides 
That is a joke of an offer because it only guarantees $7 per delivery. $7 a delivery any dope will exceed. If it was 2750 for 300 rides I would have considered pursuing it with the same short ride only approach as long as it wasn't any kind of acceptance rate stipulation wrote into the language. Then on second thought I can't imagine turning down lucrative dinner rush $15-$20 orders simply because I'm trying to pile up the $2 and $3 orders. It seems like a silly proposition unless you only work the early afternoon lunch rushes. Those are full of small non profitable orders.

Either way good luck and I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> It's doodoodash, so they subsidize with rate cuts and stolen tips.
> 
> Go figure.


Stolen tips? Please elaborate.



Uberdriver2710 said:


> It's doodoodash, so they subsidize with rate cuts and stolen tips.
> 
> Go figure.


Huh? Please elaborate.



jfinks said:


> If you could do 10 a day in about 4 hours per day that isn't too bad. It would be nice if it was tiered out in 75 delivery increments though instead of the full 300 or nothing. Reality is though, if you are taking the right deliveries you are going to make that anyway. So it is a moot point.


You gotta take the crap orders. That 3.


Uberdriver2710 said:


> It's doodoodash, so they subsidize with rate cuts and stolen tips.
> 
> Go figure.


Seems like you


Uberdriver2710 said:


> It's doodoodash, so they subsidize with rate cuts and stolen tips.
> 
> Go figure.


Hi



Woohaa said:


> View attachment 501578


A clown response. Adapt and make money. You are foolish.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

The tips aren't exactly stolen, it is when the tip is good and they lower the DD delivery amount to a buck or 2. In a way it is stolen tip, because if there wasn't a tip the delivery base fee would be higher. Best scenario is always cash tip but no one does that these days or you can't trust the person ordering to do that on a 5$ delivery.

Worst is Walmart and other grocery stores that don't have the capability of adding a tip in app. Usually the customer stiffs you on a cash tip, not always but at least 75% of time.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Ant bait, is for noobs.


Seems as if you have no tactics to respond to a new environment except to blame noobs. Seems like you are a dinosaur that will be swept away.



Cdub2k said:


> This isn't a new strategy. Actually this is DD's way of giving new drivers an incentive to accept the short rides. They are basically guaranteeing you $9.16 per delivery for your 1st 300 deliveries in the 1st 90 days. Even though I already average 9+ a delivery that's not a bad deal and it almost suggests that you should only accept shorter rides in order to really capitalize on the offer and save the miles on your car. They offered me a 1750 guarantee to do 250 rides
> That is a joke of an offer because it only guarantees $7 per delivery. $7 a delivery any dope will exceed. If it was 2750 for 300 rides I would have considered pursuing it with the same short ride only approach as long as it wasn't any kind of acceptance rate stipulation wrote into the language. Then on second thought I can't imagine turning down lucrative dinner rush $15-$20 orders simply because I'm trying to pile up the $2 and $3 orders. It seems like a silly proposition unless you only work the early afternoon lunch rushes. Those are full of small non profitable orders.
> 
> Either way good luck and I hope it works out for you.


What? $9.17 per delivery in my market.



Uberdriver2710 said:


> It's doodoodash, so they subsidize with rate cuts and stolen tips.
> 
> Go figure.


OMG. What does your reply have anything to do with my post?



Woohaa said:


> View attachment 501578


Waiting for a coherent answer to my question.



Uberdriver2710 said:


> Ant bait, is for noobs.


Waiting for a coherent answer to my question.



Illini said:


> Nope, it's all yours. Go for it.


Waiting for a coherent answer to my question.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

What? $9.17 per delivery in my market.


]

yes $9.17 in your market. That's what DD's $2750 for 300 rides equates to.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Waiting for a coherent answer to my question.


Your Question: Anyone else trying to complete this guarantee?
My Answer: No.

Is that coherent enough?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Illini said:


> Your Question: Anyone else trying to complete this guarantee?
> My Answer: No.
> 
> Is that coherent enough?


Yep.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

I generally don’t do quest or whatever this is called. Unless you’re in a busy market, this is bait.

From experience, I’ve come to realize they do this to get as many drivers out as possible.When you’re close, they stop sending your orders.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> I generally don't do quest or whatever this is called. Unless you're in a busy market, this is bait.
> 
> From experience, I've come to realize they do this to get as many drivers out as possible.When you're close, they stop sending your orders.


Ya I wouldn't touch it unless it had a bonus after every 25 deliveries. My quest is 600 guarantee for 75 deliveries on DD. I'm like I'm gonna make that anyway. Uber threw out a jewel of a quest a couple weeks ago. $40 for 3 rides. I was all over that, it seems to have been a one time deal to lure drivers back on to the road and maybe some will stay. Nope, did 4 rides in 1.75 hours and made 72 bucks. The 4th ride was an eats order that I forgot I had left that option turned on. Did that, almost cancelled cause the mcds was very slow service. Did it and went home.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> I generally don't do quest or whatever this is called. Unless you're in a busy market, this is bait.
> 
> From experience, I've come to realize they do this to get as many drivers out as possible.When you're close, they stop sending your orders.


This a 28 day guarantee. You can finish 5 days in advance of the deadline without worrying about the app's devious algorithm.
However, I am blessed with many busy markets in my area.



Judge and Jury said:


> Seems your reply is a knee-jerk reaction without considering the ramifications of the guarantee.
> The $3.25 order with a stacked $2.00 order from the same restaurant for 3.4 miles is now an $18.34 offer.
> New tactics and strategies based on day, time of day and region.
> You gotta find a new type of hotspot.
> ...


I did figure it out. I am going to achieve the guarantee.
Frankly, I do not understand your reply.
The only way to profit from crap offers is to utilize incentives by cherry picking in a new way.
Without incentives, how would you change $5 into $19? Do you have a magic wand?


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> This a 28 day guarantee. You can finish 5 days in advance of the deadline without worrying about the app's devious algorithm.
> However, I am blessed with many busy markets in my area.
> 
> 
> ...


Do you really believe the computer's algorithm won't jump on your account the minute you engage this promo? You will no longer receive any short distance orders. They will be the ones that everyone is rejecting. Once you take into account the longer trip times and extra gas expense it will average out to about the same that you would of normally received. If you are fortunate to get close to the goal they will squeeze every bit of time and travel out of you to their benefit or else you will get one ping an hour so that you will come just short of the goal and lose the promo. This will happen 9 times out of 10 but if you are that lucky 1 then go for it.


----------



## Planet Express Driver (Aug 3, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> In my area, it is between 9 and 12 deliveries per day. How did you determine 43 deliveries per day based on my original post?


I was under the impression you had a week to complete the quest.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> I generally don't do quest or whatever this is called. Unless you're in a busy market, this is bait.
> 
> From experience, I've come to realize they do this to get as many drivers out as possible.When you're close, they stop sending your orders.


I considered your point about not sending any more offers to screw you so I finished 5 days early.
Thank you for that advice.



ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Do you really believe the computer's algorithm won't jump on your account the minute you engage this promo? You will no longer receive any short distance orders. They will be the ones that everyone is rejecting. Once you take into account the longer trip times and extra gas expense it will average out to about the same that you would of normally received. If you are fortunate to get close to the goal they will squeeze every bit of time and travel out of you to their benefit or else you will get one ping an hour so that you will come just short of the goal and lose the promo. This will happen 9 times out of 10 but if you are that lucky 1 then go for it.


The algo kept giving me the $3 + $2 shit orders for 3 to 7 miles. I rejected any over 5 miles at first until I realized anything over 3 miles is most likely an apartment building.
The trick was to find a "hotspot" that generated tons of low ball offers but all the fast casual chains in the same strip mall had orders ready when I arrived or within 3 minute. Plus, not a wings joint for miles away.
Cherry picking in a new situation. I may be old, but am not a dinasour.


----------

